# so i drove off a 4FT cliff today...



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

just got my exhaust,snorkels and plastic back on when i was driving it around my buddies yard and drove off a 4FT cliff. its actually the basement to a house that got tore down. there USED to be a way around it but he dug it out. i couldnt see because its quite an incline to the foundation. by the time i got to the edge and slammed my brakes i was butt over tin cups....:thinking:
the ATV went straight down sitting horizontal with the nose STRAIGHT down bucking me off. somehow i flew off, landed on my hands and knees and did a roll to my feet and took off running. the whole time i thought of 600LBS. rolling on me so i guess thats why i ran.
the ATV stayed where it landed running, me and my buddies put in 4WD and it climbed right out.
i felt so lucky i didnt get hurt that i should play the lottery!

im kind of sore right now but i didnt get hurt nor did the ATV.
they sure got a laugh out of it!:nutkick:


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

glad your ok. i ve seen people with four wheelers on them. i know it aint fun.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

good to see your ok,


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

that sucks! glad your ok


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Didja get any video?

Seriously though, I'm glad you're okay. Mine rolled on me and it's not fun. I was amazed at the number of people who wanted to see pictures. Um, they didn't stop to take pictures before lifting it off....sorry.
:twak:


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Glad to hear you're ok. When you think of a 6-700lb four wheeler landing on you it gets your attention for sure. I was climbing out of a hole the other weekend and it stood straight up and somehow stayed stood up 3/4 of the way out of the hole while me and my fiance bailed off. I couldn't figure out how it didnt take me and my fiance back into the hole and land on us. Now i know why all my friends went around it:thinking:


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

no videos or pics, happened WAY to fast for that. 
i freakin forgot my cam today so i didnt take any pics.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Someone was looking out for ya!


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Glad you are ok dude. That could have easily ended bad for you. Watch those cold beverages and pharmaceuticals while riding.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Glad your Ok...


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Bootlegger tell him about that time you were knee deep in a bottle of Johnny with 6 Loritab 10s down the hatch.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

For future reference, next time you're in that situation hammer down on the throttle and LET HER EAT, you should land on all four wheels. Besides, it makes your buddies think you meant to do it.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> For future reference, next time you're in that situation hammer down on the throttle and you should land on all four wheels. Besides, it makes your buddies think you meant to do it.


:haha:


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Hammer down... You had a good chance to use a very worthy saying ther Bruin.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

You are correct, edited my post.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hammerdown FTW.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

LOL... He's breakin out the big rig lingo. You got your ears on Rubber Duck?


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

hahahaha, no way i could HAMMER DOWN...
i would be in the hospital if i would have..
new MIMB lingo though....

*HAMMERDOWN*


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Masher said:


> LOL... He's breakin out the big rig lingo. You got your ears on Rubber Duck?


Aaaa yea 10-4 pigpen for sure for sure this here's the rubber duck come on


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Let them truckers roll 10-4!

I used to say hammerdown all the time in highschool...Kinda my "signature" then .


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

glad your atv is ok..........



oh you too........lol


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

88rxn/a said:


> hahahaha, no way i could HAMMER DOWN...
> i would be in the hospital if i would have..
> new MIMB lingo though....
> 
> *HAMMERDOWN*


 
Sig worthy.


----------

